# Sprinkler leak help



## SwBermuda (Jun 9, 2019)

This particular sprinkler always seems to leak. Whether I take the actual head off or not. the water slowly climbs to the top and then saturates the ground around it. Please advise me on what to do!!!


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Is it lower than the valve and other heads in the same zone?


----------



## SwBermuda (Jun 9, 2019)

stotea said:


> Is it lower than the valve and other heads in the same zone?


ended up cleaning the diaphragm at the valve and stopped the problem for now.


----------

